# Champagne or Palomino?



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Is this colt a champagne or just a palomino? He has two blue eyes.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say palomino with frame hence the blue eyes.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, not seeing champagne. Definitely palomino.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

What color are his parents? He can only be champagne if one of his parents is champagne. Assuming that's his dam in the background, she's a palomino, IMO. If his sire was a champagne, there is a chance he could be a gold champagne. If not, he's a palomino and his mane will lighten up as he grows.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks palomino and a gorgeous one!!!


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

Palomino. LOVE! Both horses are incredibly gorgeous! I am so jealous!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree pally.
But, if I'm not mistaken (which I've been twice already today, lol), don't champagnes have Amber eyes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Iseul said:


> I agree pally.
> But, if I'm not mistaken (which I've been twice already today, lol), don't champagnes have Amber eyes?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are right indeed, amber or green eyes. However, one the white patterns he has, frame, can cause blue eyes, and will overwrite the original colour of the eyes.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

IMO he's a gold champagne.. He has that sheen and "orange-ish" glow to him. The color mane and tail in relation to his body color and something about his pasterns also scream champagne to me. 
He doesn't have the amber eyes of a champagne (at least on the bald-face side-can't see the other eye well enough to say), because he also has splash, which is giving him the blue eyes.
His skin also looks to be the pink-ish color that champagnes have- especially visible around his sheath. It would be much easier to be tell if his muzzle wasn't white..
His foal coat is accurate to that of a lighter gold champagne as well.

















I agree that his dam isn't champagne. If the foal is in fact champagne, then he got it from him sire.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Both parents are palomino
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Any pictures of the sire?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I say pally too. Mama is quite the kooker herself.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

WWW.paintedvisionranch.com
PC obsessed by chip
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Well if both parents are palomino, then he's most likely a palomino, 
Since he's a frame (going by his mother who is most definitely frame) the white layered on top of his base coat modifies his eyes if it goes over one, and sometimes will effect both eyes, even if it doesn't touch one eye. 
I love him btw! I would steal him in a heart beat, and his mother more so!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

MyLittlePonies said:


> WWW.paintedvisionranch.com
> PC obsessed by chip
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess he really is palomino then ... very interesting. He doesn't look right to me.
Is he yours or one you're looking to buy? Any way you could get pictures of his sheath area to see the skin color and perhaps another picture of his dam (although she looks nothing but palomino from the above photo)?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I say pally too. Mama is quite the kooker herself.


OMG! I thought you typed hooker at first, :rofl:


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

I think he's champagne. I bet if you looked at his "parts" his skin would not be black.


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

MyLittlePonies said:


> WWW.paintedvisionranch.com
> PC obsessed by chip
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, it's:

Painted Visions Farm , PAINT HORSE BREEDER

P*V* Obsessed By Chip

He does not appear to be champagne, so if the foal is champagne, it is coming from the dam. And if you look at the other pictures and video of her that were posted on another forum, you can see it more clearly.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ I did end up finding the sire regardless 

Yep- I was convinced that the OP foal was champagne, so after seeing the sire (who is most definitely not champagne) I went back to the picture with his dam, and I do think she is champagne. At first glance, her skin looked too dark, but after going back to the picture again, I can definitely see that she's the right color for champagne.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Well if both parents are palomino, then he's most likely a palomino,
> Since he's a frame (going by his mother who is most definitely frame) the white layered on top of his base coat modifies his eyes if it goes over one, and sometimes will effect both eyes, even if it doesn't touch one eye.
> I love him btw! I would steal him in a heart beat, and his mother more so!


Well they have the colt for sale . Sadly I can't buy him right now  But based off the videos I think I will pass just because I don't like how he just strikes out at the person with the camera out of play. I don't need any of that. Anyhow, I would buy him otherwise.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

AnnaLover said:


> I guess he really is palomino then ... very interesting. He doesn't look right to me.
> Is he yours or one you're looking to buy? Any way you could get pictures of his sheath area to see the skin color and perhaps another picture of his dam (although she looks nothing but palomino from the above photo)?


He's not mine, it was a possible buy in the spring or so. I was looking at stud prospects, but this colt had me stunned. 

This is the only sheath picture I could really find. It's the same color as his coat.









And a few more of his dam....

























And a few videos





batman 4 23 12 - YouTube




 
This is the one where he strikes out.




 

Sire


----------



## Samhwain (Oct 24, 2012)

it's possible he _could_ be a gold champagne or a champange x cream carrier but considering he has a white face (which affects the skin color of the muzzle and around the eyes) it's very hard to tell visually. If he/she does not have white around their underside/flank area check the skin color. It is gray then it's palomino and if it's pink it's champagne (or pink with minimal gray mottling). The very best way to tell, however, is genetic testing.

If you know both parents (assuming you know the mom) check them out. One of them, at least, has to be a carrier of the Champagne gene for the baby to be champagne. The mother of the foal in the OP has a gray skin patch on her mouth where the white 'breaks' so it's a safe bet that she is NOT a carrier of the champagne gene.


as for the baby with the black mother- wait until he/she grows out their next coat to see if that baby fuz is hiding a tiny white marking around the muzzle. It looks to me (blurring on the edges) that there might be just enough white their to affect it. If not refer to the sire for sure. Champagne should be visible in the sire if he passed it on (and the **** did not) so check him out and worse comes to worse genetic testing can confirm the color for you!


all in all because you said the sheath is pink skinned and that un-splashed side has pink around the eye I would definitely say visibly he is a champagne.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I"d say he'd need to be tested. Looks pali to me. A friend raises palis and when I called with the same question about my foal with pink skin and at the time green eyes she said no way on the champagne because her stallion is pali not champagne and the mare is brown. I called around as his skin was pink and eyes greenish at the time and was advised to test him because palis supposedly are born with grayish skin. After about a week though his skin started to darken and went from pale gray to very dark over about 6 weeks. His eyes aren't the dark brown of his dams but now in comparison or a lighter brown like his sires. How old is he in the pic his sheath somewhat shows? Could it be with white on his belly his sheath color is effected by that? Both are beautiful. As for the sheen that makes him look metallic I have two that have it. Both are AQHA. The two stallions are close relatives It is much more than healthy horse glow. It comes from their sires side is my assumption as they have the same (father and son) but the mares don't. I had thought it was a pali thing but it actually shows more on my bay.


----------



## Samhwain (Oct 24, 2012)

@QtrBel :: the high shine is "chrome" by how you described it. its supposedly caused by the champagne gene but i've seen a lot of negative tested horses that express chrome. my mare is a sorrel and she shines like crazy in any lighting and her sire was def. not champagne (met him) unfortunately her mom died before i could meet her. i would imagine the shone is stronger on the bay because of how agouti affects black hair. IMO agouti acts like the roan gene only with color. since there's black and red on a bay you're seeing a contrast in light reflecting off of the red stronger then the black (color theories here) it could be, also, that the bay is just a brighter color. my mares about 3 shades lighter then her daddy but she's "dim" compared to his deep rich red. they both shine but he's got a strongrr shine and they're both healthy. take photos of them in different lights and angles and see what's what 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Even if mom is a gold champagne, a cross with the palomino stallion could result in a palomino _or_ gold champagne anyway so it's right back to is he this or that. Testing would be the definitive way. I can at least say without a doubt that he isn't both cream and champagne XD


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Is it just me or does the mare look to have pink around at least 1 eye in this video?
batman 4 23 12 - YouTube


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Is the mare by chance Barlink bred??? if so baby could be Could be displaying barlink factor,a dilution gene that presents similar to champagne


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> Is the mare by chance Barlink bred??? if so baby could be Could be displaying barlink factor,a dilution gene that presents similar to champagne


Barlink Factor is the name commonly used in stock breeds, but most people would know it as Pearl. In terms of if he could have Pearl, sure, if he goes back to the appropriate horse.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Just to be clear, both dam and colt are gold champagne IMO.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

What You Think is Palomino Might Not Be | The Equinest


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeahhhh that's a palomino. Neither parents are champagne.


----------



## prixdenoir (Dec 20, 2012)

Because he has blue eyes he is a palimimo. champagne horses have light brown eyes.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

prixdenoir said:


> Because he has blue eyes he is a palimimo. champagne horses have light brown eyes.


Palominos don't have blue eyes unless it's caused by another gene (i.e. frame or splash)


----------

